# "Haunted Forest" type music?



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

jumentum said:


> Hello. I'm new here (but I've been lurking the forum for a few weeks now!) and I was hoping someone could help me out with this. We're organising a Halloween event and I've been put in charge of the music - as no one else in my household knows how to download music from the internet, haha - but I'm absolutely stumped
> 
> You see, we're mostly just doing a general Halloween theme (pumpkins, skeletons, spiders, etc all around) but we've made one section of the house a haunted forest kind of theme, I suppose, and I was hoping to find some _instrumental_ music to tie in with that. I was thinking about using the Sleepy Hollow soundtrack, and maybe some other Elfman soundtracks, but I'm going to need quite a lot of music and I want it to be... well, listenable, if that makes sense. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sorry about the very long post just to ask one small question



Hello & welcome to the forum ! PM me' I should have some audio along those lines !


----------



## jumentum (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Indigo (Oct 25, 2012)

I can see the video but can't hear anything,


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

First, let me say welcome to the forum.

Here's a 'Halloween' song I've always liked that might fit your haunt. Subtle, but good.

"Screams From The Cemetery" by Zombie Girl (ironically, there are no screams in it at all)


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

email me at [email protected]

I can send along some MP3s....


----------



## EvilDave (Oct 27, 2004)

Mannheim Steamroller does a couple tracks titled "Enchanted Forest." I can't find the exact track on YouTube but somebody did a mash-up here that sounds pretty close . . . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAP26hS82BU


----------



## jumentum (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, guys. You've all been helpful


----------

